# Banana Splits buggy?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Supersize the Banana Splits buggy!

It might be obscure to reissue?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BatToys said:


> Supersize the Banana Splits buggy!
> 
> It might be [too] obscure to reissue?


Oh, no! I think I know of three other people in the United States who might want that one.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Banana Splits?! Nah! But Hair Bear... _That's_ a real money maker, there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

kit-junkie said:


> Banana Splits?! Nah! But Hair Bear... _That's_ a real money maker, there! :thumbsup:


Yeah! Irank it up there with the H R Puffnstuff kits I've always wanted!!

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Oh, no! I think I know of three other people in the United States who might want that one.


I almost hate to step into this one......I am the second guy that would like to have that Banana Splits kit. And I really WOULD like to see HR Puff 'n' stuff kits too. I'm getting off stage now cause I can sense a few tomatoes coming my way.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

They would fit in with the Land of the Lost styrene kits I am waiting for!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,we can't say it wouldn't be fun to have,but unless Moebius get's filthy rich and just wants to lose some money issuing it,the chances are slim that it would ever be issued again.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> They would fit in with the Land of the Lost styrene kits I am waiting for!!


Wouldn't these look more realistic modeled in Play-Doh?


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

It could be a dual-use mold. If Moebius were to obtain the Space: 1999 license, he'd have a tool for the Alpha moonbuggy. The Andersons used the same model buggy that Hanna-Barbera did. You'd just have to keep the Splits themselves on a separate tree.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I want Lancelot Link on a go-cart.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> I want Lancelot Link on a go-cart.


yeah! That is right up my alley too!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i'd love it, but i doubt it would sell enough to justify the license and production costs.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> Well,we can't say it wouldn't be fun to have,but unless Moebius get's filthy rich and just wants to lose some money issuing it,the chances are slim that it would ever be issued again.


oh, you mean kinda like tom lowe did years ago? 
(just being sarky here, sorry. i actually agree with you, but i couldnt help but see a paralell)


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Banana Spilts buggy with the Splits, H.R. Puff'n'stuuf, Witchiepoo and her broom stick, and some of the characters from Liddsville. I want kits of all of those.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Archie's Jalopy...


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I've been wanting a B. Buggy for years and the Archie's car would be cool too. Best yet I could buy them for the kids who know who the Banana Splits and Archies are thanks to Cartoon and Boomerang channel. 
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

And then the Silent Running Buggy.

Well, they did come out with those Wacky Races cars a few times.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Wacky Races
Witchiepoo and H. R. Pufnstuf
Land of the Lost
Banana Splits
Archie's Jalopy
Speed Buggy

Man, I'd pre-order all of these so fast. I don't see why we can't have cartoon characters as model kits. Adults are the one who build models now, and some of us have a nostalgia factor added in for the above subjects. I don't know how well the Mystery Machine sold for PL but sure bought a few myself. 

And if there is one subject I'd really like to see as a styrene kit, it would be a dragon.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, indeedy - two of my most favorite kits of my entire childhood. I was saving my pennies to send away for them from the offer on the back of the Clackers cereal box, then discovered by the time I had the necessary coin, the offer had expired.

Mom saved the day - she took me to the local hobby shop and we bought them outright.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

YES! WACKY RACES! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I would LOVE to get the Banana Splits buggy!! Heck I'd buy all four
to have them all driving!! I'd buy these say than the Captain Action model!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

BatToys said:


> Supersize the Banana Splits buggy!
> 
> It might be obscure to reissue?


Obscure? Slightly. Jimmy made me throwup in my mouth, a little.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

How about the flintstones car?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

pugknows said:


> Best yet I could buy them for the kids who know who the Banana Splits and Archies are thanks to Cartoon and Boomerang channel.
> Rob
> Monster Model Review


They're still on TV? Then they're not as obscure as I thought.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

portland182 said:


> How about the flintstones car?


One company issued a couple of the Flintstone cars when the John Goodman movie was released. I have both of them. AMT put some Flintstones model kits out originally way back. Would like to see those again also.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and why ISN'T there a styrene dragon kit?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Ravenauthor said:


> One company issued a couple of the Flintstone cars when the John Goodman movie was released. I have both of them. AMT put some Flintstones model kits out originally way back. Would like to see those again also.


Oh yeah....the stones kits are really cool. I have 2 of 'em (Fred on the Dino and also I have the sports car). The later Flintstones kits were not as good but those early AMT kits are WAY cool. Wacky Races are worth mentioning too. It's really good stuff. I mentioned in another "wish thread" the Road Runner kits from MPC would be cool for Tom to do. I have been tempted to buy the resin Banana Buggy over the years. I think that thing is still available? I will put it to you this way, If Moebius can justify doing a run of a kit like 1000 Captain Actions then I can see some other quirky stuff happening too.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> Archie's Jalopy...


Didn't Mattel release a kit in the late 70s?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

veedubb67 said:


> Didn't Mattel release a kit in the late 70s?


Aurora released it as Archies car in '69. It was 1/25 scale and came with figures of Archie, Veronica, and Hot Dog.

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Since the Archie comic is more well known,the release of that car makes more sense.But was Aurora's kit good enough.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It was OK when you consider it was a cartoon car. It would be cool to see it again.

Chris.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

The Banana Splits Buggy would be great but H.R Pufnstuff was just.........creepy!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

BronzeGiant said:


> The Banana Splits Buggy would be great but H.R Pufnstuff was just.........creepy!


The hippy trees wearing sunglasses were cool from that show. So were the mean trees.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Quite frankly, any model company would lose their butt coming out with such a limited fanbase model. 100 grand minimum for molds? Uh uh and dream on.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm sorry but a Hanna Barbara item over Captain Action? Come on!
The BBuggy is way more desirable than the Aurora Captain Action model
Wacky Races Cars would be great also!!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I would also buy them all!!!

Wayne


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

DENCOMM said:


> Yes, indeedy - two of my most favorite kits of my entire childhood. I was saving my pennies to send away for them from the offer on the back of the Clackers cereal box, then discovered by the time I had the necessary coin, the offer had expired.
> 
> Mom saved the day - she took me to the local hobby shop and we bought them outright.


i loved the colored chrome that these kis were plated in



Admiral Nelson said:


> Quite frankly, any model company would lose their butt coming out with such a limited fanbase model. 100 grand minimum for molds? Uh uh and dream on.


give that man a cigar! therein lies the problem with all of these kits. (actually from what i understand, that 100 g figure is somewhat high, but its certainly in the ballpark.) now consider that the manufacturer only sees a small fraction of the retail price of the kit, and those molds have to be amortized over each kit sold, and you begin to get an idea of just how many kits need to sell for a design to be profitable.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Duck Fink said:


> I have been tempted to buy the resin Banana Buggy over the years. I think that thing is still available?



Yep.
http://www.nightgallerykits.net/banana.htm

Al also has a bunch of those Wacky Racers in resin as well.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Count me in for the Bananna split Buggy and Archies Jalopy if there reissued:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> Yep.
> http://www.nightgallerykits.net/banana.htm
> 
> Al also has a bunch of those Wacky Racers in resin as well.


Ahhh yes, nightgallerykits. I knew I saw this somewhere before. Thanks again TAY666


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Ah,I would buy the bannana splits buggie, archies car,& wacky racers if they were reisued,No problemo.I always thought they were cool


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Isn't the Banana Buggy not only the same as the one from Space: 1999 but wasn't it what Bruce Dern was wheeling around in in Silent Running ?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

yep. i have forgotten what that brand of ATV was called. they were quite popular (with fimm production companies anyway) in the late 60's early 70s. didnt see too many of them in real life.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

AmphiCat.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Oh yes.The Silent Running spaceship.This is one baby that would be a great reissue.:thumbsup:


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> Oh yes.The Silent Running spaceship.This is one baby that would be a great reissue.:thumbsup:



Reissue? I didn't think any styrene kit maker issued it at all?


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im with Duck Fink :woohoo:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Y3a said:


> AmphiCat.


bingo! (not the oranguatan)
the segway of its era!


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Mr. Wabac said:


> Isn't the Banana Buggy not only the same as the one from Space: 1999 but wasn't it what Bruce Dern was wheeling around in in Silent Running ?



The amphicat was used in the Banana Splits and Space 1999, but I seem to remember the buggy from Silent Running being a 4 wheeler.

Jim


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

If this ever does get reissued, I'd either like 4 vehicles included, or sell 4 versions, one of each character. I would like them to each sit in their own buggy. Don't know if either would be feasible though.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Ravenauthor said:


> If this ever does get reissued, I'd either like 4 vehicles included, or sell 4 versions, one of each character. I would like them to each sit in their own buggy. Don't know if either would be feasible though.



If I recall correctly, the original came with tails and front appliques that would allow it to be built for any of the four characters. Seems reissuing this way would allow builders to build their favorite character or purchase four of the same kit to make a complete set. From a manufacturing and marketing perspective, this would seem most plausible rather than distributing four distinct kits. Just an opinion...


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Didn't the original kit have a bench that three of the Splits could sit on patiently while the fourth had his turn driving the buggy?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

yes it did! on a tangent here...I'm heading down to Fresno, CA for the day tomorrow...anybody know any good hobby shops there?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Pictures of the AmphiCat:


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

DENCOMM said:


> If I recall correctly, the original came with tails and front appliques that would allow it to be built for any of the four characters. Seems reissuing this way would allow builders to build their favorite character or purchase four of the same kit to make a complete set. From a manufacturing and marketing perspective, this would seem most plausible rather than distributing four distinct kits. Just an opinion...


I was just thinking it would just be a lot of wasted plastic on the modeler's side, if 4 figures came with one buggy. If I wanted to build each of the different buggy's, I'd have all those extra figures left over by buying the same kit 4 times.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ravenauthor said:


> I was just thinking it would just be a lot of wasted plastic on the modeler's side, if 4 figures came with one buggy. If I wanted to build each of the different buggy's, I'd have all those extra figures left over by buying the same kit 4 times.


from a marketing standpoint, it makes the most sense. to include the additional figures and allow you to choose, its an easier kit for the store to stock and for the sell to the consumer. besides, as optional parts go, the extra figures didnt take up all that much plastic. also, even in their heyday, the banana splits werent popular enough to justify 4 "kits" even if the difference was only the figure and packaging.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If they make a new Banana Splits movie (you never know-who expected a CGI Alvin and the Chipmunks?), maybe then the kit will be reissued.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

A few years ago I looked through my collection and to my surprise I found a sealed Banana Splits Buggy. I completely forgot I had it.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

BatToys said:


> A few years ago I looked through my collection and to my surprise I found a sealed Banana Splits Buggy. I completely forgot I had it.


I'd open and build it!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Mitchellmania said:


> I'd open and build it!


better yet, sell it on auction, buy 4 of the resin repops, and pocket the extra few hundred you'll have left over.


----------



## Sbmocp (May 25, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Archie's Jalopy...



Aurora did it, and I had one back in the day...wish someone would re-release that one!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Isnt there a resin recast of the Splits Buggy? I wonder how many recasts are/were/get sold? I would think that most people that really wanted it would have the recast by now and maybe wouldnt buy a second kit.

I'd rather see some Wacky Racer kits myself.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Somebody did Wacky Racers as kits.......
We used them to prototype Johnny Lightning Wackies when I was at Playing Mantis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> Somebody did Wacky Racers as kits.......
> We used them to prototype Johnny Lightning Wackies when I was at Playing Mantis


When I was a kid (early 70s) I had a small but cool model of Dastardly's car. IIRC it was a cereal premium and approximately hotwheels size. It had at least 10 parts - two halves to the car, four wheels and four tiny pins that held the wheels on. It was red. I'd kill for another one of those...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*Ot*



djnick66 said:


> When I was a kid (early 70s) I had a small but cool model of Dastardly's car. IIRC it was a cereal premium and approximately hotwheels size. It had at least 10 parts - two halves to the car, four wheels and four tiny pins that held the wheels on. It was red. I'd kill for another one of those...


I had Chitty Chitty Bng Bang. As I remember it, it came from a box of Cap'n Crunch.

Carry on...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

My recollection is that the Wackies we had were larger than Hot wheels size - I think they were closer to 1/32 scale....

Dave


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I released a cgi banana spits like buggy with all sorts of options a few years ago.. and it was my worst selling product ever! 

http://www.daz3d.com/i.x/shop/itemdetails/-/?item=4618&_m=d

I'd LOVE a styrene Compact Pussycat, though!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Dave Metzner said:


> My recollection is that the Wackies we had were larger than Hot wheels size - I think they were closer to 1/32 scale....
> 
> Dave


Those sound like they may be the old MPC kits. If they were molded in metallic colors then they were the MPC lits for sure. Been so long since I have seen those I can't recall the scale. They were most certainly larger than Hot Wheels 1/64th scale.


----------

